# Installing vent in glass block window



## frodo601 (Mar 10, 2008)

*vent*

can you duct the exhaust fan [e.f]to the window with 4 inch duct? then take out the exist vent. and reglass block it. leaving a 4 inch hole for the e.f. finish off the out side, with a dryer vent termination. you never said if the vent hole was being used already?


----------



## jasoncw (Feb 27, 2008)

Ok, let me clarify.

Here is the window I have:









I somehow need to run the ducting for the exhaust fan vent to that existing window. The only thing I can think of is using somehting like this dryer vent on one side, and putting another glass block for the other side:









I'm just wondering how difficult it is going to be to remove the existing vent and installing the 1 block and dryer vent.

Or I'm willing to hear any better ideas.

Jason


----------



## terri_and_jj (Feb 24, 2008)

you mentioned the window was 8 x 16, but looking at the picture it looks like the bottom row of blocks is smaller than the top row. i would suggest you make sure the blocks in your window really are 4 x 4 before you do anything.

i guess the worst case scenario would involve you simply removing all 8 blocks and just putting in 7 new ones and 1 vented one


----------



## jasoncw (Feb 27, 2008)

The window isn't 8x16, the vent is. It takes the place of (2) 8x8 glass blocks. I guess what I am looking for is any tips on the install, since I have never messed with glass block windows before.


----------



## frodo601 (Mar 10, 2008)

*glass block*

glass block is installed the same as concrete blocks, use morter,or see what new and expensive adhesives are at ho depot. as far as taking the vent apart use a sawsall, with a metal blade,and a grinder with stone wheel go slow take your time you can doit


----------



## mellolr (Sep 27, 2009)

Did you end up venting through the glass block window? I am looking to do the same thing, but I don't know if I should.


----------

